# Ridgid scout.. truth be told?



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I have one on the way. Not top of the line, I know. Do's and don'ts? OMS, so no worries about abuse. 

Did I buy a **** show, or is that up to me?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

It works well enough but I do prefer my Navitrak 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I've had mine for 6-8 months and it works great. I do plumbing, heating, and air so I don't use it all that much. It's always been accurate when I have used it. When you open the box and see your $1200 investment look like a kids toy it's a little disappointing.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I only use mine to locate sewer so cant speculate too much. Haven't broke it-no practice holes. Unsure how it would work with the brick. Maybe someone can comment.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Just locating a sonde? It does fine. Some don't like the little screen. It was fine for me but I think my eyes are going down hill slowly so I'll upgrade some day.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I've used geneye and eel locators in the past. Most were beat to hell, but been able to locate within a stupid amount of time.

Honestly I'd like to get the bees knees, but I'm skinning my teeth on this and the camera, which is not a Ridgid.:blink:

I have jobs sold before I have it.

$7500 on a camera is no joke to me. Infact my butthole is half the size and sleep has gone from 4 hours to maybe two.

I wanted a cable chaser and sold myself on something better.... It is what my customer base demands.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Relax the scout is awesome for locating the sonde. 512 kHz sonde locate is a no brainier.

I locate a ton of drains for excavators and have never had a bad locate. EVER. As far as location g anything but the 512 sonde, I can't say we have the yellow one for that.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Never tried it, I use the SR-24 all the time.

I also do utility locating, so it was a nice choice for me


Locates have been spot on, however, at times I wish they weren't 


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have the scout and sr-20. The scout finds the sonde, 60 mhz or whatever live electricity is, my Seektech signals, etc just fine. I like the sr-20 better of course but they both do their job well.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

I use it on drains only, works great for me.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

It's a basic location device, it works as advertised. I also only use it for drains.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

My scout works great. Only drains and no bad locates yet. You'll be happy


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I use the scout, it works well for me. I also have the brick; which I use for full line tracing as well as when there is a lot of interference from other utilities outside.


My only complain about the scout is that it does not have the arrow (points you towards your sonde). But hey..I guess that's what they have the Navitrack 2 for


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Standard Drain said:


> I use the scout, it works well for me. I also have the brick; which I use for full line tracing as well as when there is a lot of interference from other utilities outside.
> 
> 
> My only complain about the scout is that it does not have the arrow (points you towards your sonde). But hey..I guess that's what they have the Navitrack 2 for


Drains is I'm going to use it for. I've never used a locator that points you in the direction of the sonde, so I guess I won't be missing anything.... However, that sounds like an option that would make me so spoiled I'd have to have it!

Taking the afternoon off on Tuesday. Should be here around 3. It was here on the truck yesterday "for delivery the next business day". Believe me I called to see if I could pick it up early... Nope.:furious:


----------

